# *.iso von USB Stick erstellen!



## orlando100 (18. November 2009)

Nin nicht sicher ob dies das richtige forum ist!

Ich mochte einen boot Stick in eine bood cd umwandeln amn liebsten mit umweg über ein .iso

Habe volgendes tool ausprobiert, aber die .img files sind scheinbar fehlerhaft
USB Image Tool

Hoffe auf schnelle und qualitative hilfe!


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Keine Antwort?



------------------


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. November 2009)

Moin,

schau mal hier herin, vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

danke ich schau mal rein



....................


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Leider war dies nicht sehr hilfreich

Es wird zwar sehr ausfürlich beschrieben wie man Boot Stiks erstellt oder von ihnen bootet,
aber nicht wie ich ein iso abbild des USB Stiks erstelle, dass ich nachher auf eine boot dvd brennen kann.

Oder habe ich es nur Überlesen?


----------



## DJCueForce (22. November 2009)

Hay,

Evl. ist das Programm hier ja was für dich.
Dazu musste nur den Stick anschließen, und dann einfach alle datein auswählen aufn stick. diese werden dann zu einer Iso datei erstellt.

Link: http://www.freeware-download.com/cgi-bin/jump.cgi?ID=19417

Hoffe das es das ist was du gesucht hast.
MFG
Robin


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Danke für den versuch!
Aber diese Softwäre verpackt nur die dateien als .ISO die bootinfos gehn verloren.

Ich hofe ich habe deutlich beschrieben was ich suche!


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Also Cd zu .iso gibs tausende

Aber USB to .iso find ich keine softwäre

vieleicht gibs nen umweg über virtuelle laufwärke?


----------



## Skini (22. November 2009)

Hi, das Problem liegt im Folgenden:
Auf dem USB-Stick ist das Dateisystem FAT,FAT-32,NTFS,ext3 o.ä. alles Dateisysteme Für Festplatten, was ein USB-Stick im Prinzip auch ist.
Die CD/DVD aber hat das Dateisystem ISO 9660, was nur bei Optischen Datenträgern verwendet wird. Beim Booten wird nun ein (ohen weiteres nicht einsehbares) Programm namens Bootloader geladen, was dann dein entsprechendes Betriebssystem lädt. Dein Bootloader wird vermutlich auf ISO 9660 Ausgerichtet sein, und kann dann kein FAT o.a. lesen. Also auch wenn es dir Gelänge die Dateien in ein .iso zu Packen, würde es trotzdem nicht gehen, es sei denn du Benutzt z.B. GRUB.
Dabei könnte ich dir Vieleicht helfen, du Müsstest nur einmal sagen, welches Betriebssystem du Booten willst! Es könnte je nach Betriebssystem funktionieren!
Skini


----------



## orlando (25. November 2009)

Danke für die hilfe!

Das ganze ist so...

...Ich habe einen Multiboot USB stik geschrieben, Will jetzt aber Auch auf alten rechnern Booten oder VPC benützen.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Programm welches einen USB Stik Analysiert (auch boot optionen) und die daten Abspeichert, sodass sie nachher wieder mit dem Programm übertragen werden können?
Also den Stik Klont?
oder macht das mein Programm aus dem ersten post schon?


----------



## Skini (25. November 2009)

Hi,
du könntest z.B. mit CloneZilla ein Image von dem USB-Stick erstellen, und dann auf eine Festplatte Clonen! CloneZilla ist ein Linux-Dis, die man als Live-CD startet, um Festplatten zu Clonen und um Images zu erstellen. Damit kann man auch ein 4GB USB-STicvk auf eine 20GB-Festplatte Clonen.
Was für ein Multiboot nimmst du denn?
Und was genau meinst du mit Analysieren?
Skini


----------



## orlando (29. November 2009)

Sorry, dass ich so lange offline war!

Helfen diese deaten beim erstellen eines DVD iso 's ?

File System: Fat32 - LBA
Boot Loader: Groub4dos

oder soll ich einfach aufgeben?


----------



## Skini (29. November 2009)

Erstell ienfach ein Image des USB-Sticks, und ziehe es auf eine Kleine Festplatte!


----------



## orlando (1. Dezember 2009)

Was meinst du mit "Ziehen" ?

Ich möchte eigentlich keine Festplatte, da Ich die Software Gerne Portabel hätte.
Also DVD rein und los.

Aber danke!


----------



## Skini (2. Dezember 2009)

Installiere GRUB auf einem Image, und ziehe die Daten rüber, incl. der GRUB-Configurationsdatei.
Dann brenne das Image auf DVD.


----------



## orlando (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke hat gut funktioniert

BB


----------



## orlando (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke habe es geschafft!


BB


----------



## tobias3355 (23. November 2011)

nabend...

ich benötige dringend eure hilfe. ich möchte ebenfalls von einem bootbaren usb-stick ein iso erstellen, welches ich dann auf eine cd brennen kann. bei "orlando" klappte es ja anscheinend. 
ich habe nun von meinem boot stick via clonezille ein image erstellt. dies sind aber, anders als erwartet , mehrere dateien und nicht nur eine .img z.b.. was bedeutet nun "grub" auf dem image installieren und wie brenne ich das ganze? nero kennt z.b. das clonezilla format nicht und mit clonezilla direkt kann ich nicht brennen. bitte um kurze einführung. danke !!


----------

